# Albino Burmese on White



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Dublin, the puppy dog:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks awsome









How big is he now?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

He's probably about 5.5' now. Eats like a pig. I'd have to check the logs but I think he weighs in somewhere around 1,700g.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice... how often do you feed him and what size rats is he on?


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ya same question hear


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Very beautiful snake...High quality pictures.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

not only cool pics, but an awesome snake


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic shots - as usual.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

He is fed once every 9 days or so and is given medium rats and chicks. He will soon be moving onto large rats.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice shots draco


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

The "puppy dog"







he will be able to eat one very soon!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Great shots!! as always...

That is going to be a BIG boy soon ehehehhe


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

The Pics and the snake look awesome..good Job


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

What is it that you use as a background?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thats a really nice pic, nice skillz


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Tibs said:


> What is it that you use as a background?


I use a white melamine background and foreground.


----------

